# can you inform me about your martial art?



## Kuzucuk (Aug 24, 2018)

First of all, the country i live doesnt speak English. If i make some wrongs, forgive me.

Hello people, listen my story please.

3-4 months ago some bullies pulled me over. They threated me. I lost my self confidence. Now, i am scared of anything. Im scared of fighting.


I saw a dream last night. Me and my sister was walking around and then someone attacked us. I could not do anything. After this dream i asked myself "when it becomes real, what will i do?"

Can you give me some informations about your martial art please?

I would like to figh like Batman or Mr. Reese (beside the joke, i like their fighting style)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

The first thing you're going to have to accept is that you _*cannot*_ fight like Batman or Mr. Reese, because they're not real. They're fictional Hollywood characters doing choreographed moves with multiple takes, stunt doubles, careful camera angles, and technological assistance (i.e. Wire-Fu). 
After that, you'll need to investigate schools near you. That tells you what you options actually are. Then go to those schools. Sit in on a few classes and watch. Maybe try one or two. Then decide which school is the best fit for you.


----------



## Kuzucuk (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The first thing you're going to have to accept is that you _*cannot*_ fight like Batman or Mr. Reese, because they're not real. They're fictional Hollywood characters doing choreographed moves with multiple takes, stunt doubles, careful camera angles, and technological assistance (i.e. Wire-Fu).
> After that, you'll need to investigate schools near you. That tells you what you options actually are. Then go to those schools. Sit in on a few classes and watch. Maybe try one or two. Then decide which school is the best fit for you.



thanks for answering, sir.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 24, 2018)

Real superheros do of course exist.






And they do MMA.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 26, 2018)

I think bullies are best defeated by confidence and ability.  Any martial art should give you more and more ability as you progress in training in a given art.  Ability without confidence is useless.  You will never use ability you don't yet have confidence in.  A good teacher can help you with both.

Go back and read @Dirty Dogs advice.  No matter what, you must stay reality based.  You will get best at the martial art you like best, that is available to you.  You will not take three lessons and be able to kick  the butts of a group of ten men attacking you.  Are you willing to put in the time and effort needed to properly learn a martial arr?  

You didn't mention your age, but have you talked to parents, teachers, or friends about good response or training?


----------



## now disabled (Aug 26, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> I think bullies are best defeated by confidence and ability.  Any martial art should give you more and more ability as you progress in training in a given art.  Ability without confidence is useless.  You will never use ability you don't yet have confidence in.  A good teacher can help you with both.
> 
> Go back and read @Dirty Dogs advice.  No matter what, you must stay reality based.  You will get best at the martial art you like best, that is available to you.  You will not take three lessons and be able to kick  the butts of a group of ten men attacking you.  Are you willing to put in the time and effort needed to properly learn a martial arr?
> 
> You didn't mention your age, but have you talked to parents, teachers, or friends about good response or training?




I could click like agree and informative on that post 

to the OP as @Dirty Dog said Batman etc is not real and neither are the folks on you Tube that dress up like him ... That is fiction and the movies.

Please take the advice given it solid and good 

If you have confidence issues etc after what happened then maybe seeking help there may be an idea ....learning an art will as said increase your confidence but not right off and you will not be able to go out and "kick Butt" nor should you want to either as revenge etc is a destructive force (no I am not sounding or meaning to sound like Yoda lol) and that you if it there have to let go off it will not do you good long term and may well get you hurt or worse!!!

I know it hard but try your best to put into context what happened and move on wards from there and take @Dirty Dogs advice 

All the best and stay safe


----------



## now disabled (Aug 26, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The first thing you're going to have to accept is that you _*cannot*_ fight like Batman or Mr. Reese, because they're not real. They're fictional Hollywood characters doing choreographed moves with multiple takes, stunt doubles, careful camera angles, and technological assistance (i.e. Wire-Fu).
> After that, you'll need to investigate schools near you. That tells you what you options actually are. Then go to those schools. Sit in on a few classes and watch. Maybe try one or two. Then decide which school is the best fit for you.




Again a like agree and informative post


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 26, 2018)

Kuzucuk said:


> First of all, the country i live doesnt speak English. If i make some wrongs, forgive me.
> 
> Hello people, listen my story please.
> 
> ...



1. "Kuzucuk" sounds like you're ****ing around and all this is #1 bull****.  You gave it away by using the term "cuk" in your name. haha.

2. If it's not #1 bull****, then probably the fastest way to learn how to fight/defend is to  train Boxing at a Boxing only gym. It's going to be rough and hurt a lot, but there's no other way to quickly learn how to fight.

3. If Boxing is too rough, then look for an MMA gym that teaches Muay Thai and start with that or train Full MMA...and not only Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.  BJJ only is not that good.

4. Batman is copying certain aspects of Krav Maga, I think. Krav Maga is not that bad, but you'll be training with lots of women, weaker men, and old people = taking you a very long time to get good at fighting/defense. This will be the same if you go to most other Self Defense schools.


----------

